# Road Trip II - Back to the Grind...



## Rhys (Dec 21, 2014)

On another road trip planned for Friday, this time grinder 'Upgradeitis' has struck.. Hopefully this will be the last time I'll be changing grinders..

Some may know what it is, but not saying owt until it lands... So, is it a conical, is it a flat? Will have to wait and see...


----------



## ashcroc (Oct 28, 2016)

Rhys said:


> On another road trip planned for Friday, this time grinder 'Upgradeitis' has struck.. Hopefully this will be the last time I'll be changing grinders..
> 
> Some may know what it is, but not saying owt until it lands... So, is it a conical, is it a flat? Will have to wait and see...


Quite where you managed to find a conical ek43 is a mystery.


----------



## Jony (Sep 8, 2017)

You Tease!! haha


----------



## fatboyslim (Sep 29, 2011)

Pretty much any grinder will feel outclassed by the Speeder...tough gig for whatever's coming


----------



## Mrboots2u (May 10, 2013)

Rhys said:


> On another road trip planned for Friday, this time grinder 'Upgradeitis' has struck.. Hopefully this will be the last time I'll be changing grinders..
> 
> Some may know what it is, but not saying owt until it lands... So, is it a conical, is it a flat? Will have to wait and see...


Is Cambo selling his monolith already, he only just got his tea towel.....


----------



## jlarkin (Apr 26, 2015)

fatboyslim said:


> tough gig for whatever's coming


Don't play coy with us, spill the beans!


----------



## Jony (Sep 8, 2017)

So done some sums, and could be a Monolith Conicalopcorn:But big and flat are supposed to be better.


----------



## pgarrish (May 20, 2017)




----------



## johnealey (May 19, 2014)

Is that some form of weird nose hair clipper?

John


----------



## grumpydaddy (Oct 20, 2014)

grinding

adjective

1.

(of a difficult situation) oppressive and seemingly without end. <is this upgradeitis>

"grinding poverty" <spent too much on that r140></spent>

</is>


----------



## Rhys (Dec 21, 2014)

Haha..







No it's not a Monolith.. As much as I'd like an EK43 as well, it's not that...

Anyway, off to bed now as up early.... Updates to come...


----------



## Rhys (Dec 21, 2014)

ashcroc said:


> Quite where you managed to find a conical ek43 is a mystery.


Oh I don't know... A Kony, a welder and some duct tape and anything is possible....


----------



## MildredM (Feb 13, 2017)

Have a good trip today! My money is on flat, but I'm not sure what exactly.


----------



## coffeechap (Apr 5, 2012)

Needs to be pretty to Mach that machine


----------



## Rhys (Dec 21, 2014)

Here's a clue....


----------



## Jony (Sep 8, 2017)

Still clueless.


----------



## EricC (Apr 25, 2011)

I know what that is, but I'm not saying. Congratulations Rhys.


----------



## Jony (Sep 8, 2017)

Spoilsport. only people with coffee problems will know,haha


----------



## Rhys (Dec 21, 2014)

Most important tool..


----------



## coffeechap (Apr 5, 2012)

That's so easy


----------



## Rhys (Dec 21, 2014)

Heading back home now...


----------



## The Systemic Kid (Nov 23, 2012)

Does it begin with V or T??


----------



## 4085 (Nov 23, 2012)

begins with a cryptic H


----------



## Rhys (Dec 21, 2014)

It begins with a push of a button


----------



## Syenitic (Dec 1, 2013)

what a tease...good thread though!


----------



## coffeechap (Apr 5, 2012)

Definitely begins with an M


----------



## Mrboots2u (May 10, 2013)

coffeechap said:


> Definitely begins with an M


Mignon? Kidd swears by em


----------



## MildredM (Feb 13, 2017)

My money is on a something beginning with an M too. Not a manual something!


----------



## Missy (Mar 9, 2016)

coffeechap said:


> Definitely begins with an M


MDF (gaggia) then? Seems reasonable to get excited about.


----------



## Rhys (Dec 21, 2014)

It's a downgrade from the Major, back to Superjolly burrs but on demand...









Plus some goodies to aid distribution..


----------



## Rhys (Dec 21, 2014)

What a day.. What a long day... 4 hours drive this morning/dinnertime, 4 hours back this afternoon/evening and then a couple of hours drive into York and back as Friday is club night (10m Air Pistol) as I had a set of cards to shoot for the Cumbria/Northumbria league, Round 6.. Anyone that does target shooting, the 'TargetScan' app is great..









Finally get to put my feet up for a minute and enjoy a whisky �� , then our again tomorrow to buy/collect furniture


----------



## coffeechap (Apr 5, 2012)

Come on show us the Mahlkonnig, Monolith, Mazzer, M3 beauty


----------



## Mrboots2u (May 10, 2013)

coffeechap said:


> Come on show us the Mahlkonnig, Monolith, Mazzer, M3 beauty


Mignon.....


----------



## fatboyslim (Sep 29, 2011)

Mrboots2u said:


> Mignon.....


[Gaggia] MDF


----------



## Mrboots2u (May 10, 2013)

*DeLonghi KG 520.M Blade grinder 150W Black,Stainless steel coffee grinder*


----------



## fatboyslim (Sep 29, 2011)

Mrboots2u said:


> *DeLonghi KG 520.M Blade grinder 150W Black,Stainless steel coffee grinder*


Is that the redspeed version?


----------



## Mrboots2u (May 10, 2013)

fatboyslim said:


> Is that the redspeed version?


Well it's got an M in it. Blades are made of Damascus 9 layer steel i think....


----------



## Thecatlinux (Mar 10, 2014)

It's a mythos


----------



## Mrboots2u (May 10, 2013)

Thecatlinux said:


> It's a mythos


And bah Humbug to you too


----------



## 4085 (Nov 23, 2012)

Its a hybrid......you will understand soon enough!


----------



## fatboyslim (Sep 29, 2011)

dfk41 said:


> Its a hybrid......you will understand soon enough!


A mazkonig super majos?


----------



## Rhys (Dec 21, 2014)

Ta Daaaa!! Small burrs, and on demand.









..er.. pics to follow...


----------



## Thecatlinux (Mar 10, 2014)

Rhys said:


> View attachment 31279
> 
> 
> Ta Daaaa!! Small burrs, and on demand.
> ...


those hasbean beans look like old stock , are they using brown bags again ?


----------



## rob177palmer (Feb 14, 2017)

Rhys said:


> View attachment 31279
> 
> 
> Ta Daaaa!! Small burrs, and on demand.
> ...


What the hell is it??! Don't think I've seen one like that before.

Looks like that hopper needs a clean out!


----------



## Rhys (Dec 21, 2014)

Thecatlinux said:


> those hasbean beans look like old stock , are they using brown bags again ?


Thats a freshly roasted bag of January's #SSSSS


----------



## Rhys (Dec 21, 2014)

Ok, time for the grand reveal

























Big thanks to Dave @coffeechap - a great bloke who fed me lots of coffee







also got to meet his lovely missus

I've been buzzing around all over buying furniture, so have seriously racked up the miles in the past few days, but it's been definitely worth it.

It's safe to say I won't be upgrading anything, anytime soon..


----------



## fatboyslim (Sep 29, 2011)

Rhys said:


> Ok, time for the grand reveal
> 
> 
> 
> ...


And the prize for the chrome-iest setup goes to....


----------



## Rhys (Dec 21, 2014)

Time for a coffee I think. Be rude not to


----------



## Jony (Sep 8, 2017)

Oh very cool.


----------



## fatboyslim (Sep 29, 2011)

Rhys said:


> View attachment 31291
> 
> 
> Time for a coffee I think. Be rude not to


They are a perfect match in terms of height, construction materials and precision engineering. Well done!


----------



## rob177palmer (Feb 14, 2017)

Rhys said:


> Ok, time for the grand reveal
> 
> 
> 
> ...


Anyone would think you managed a massive chip on the purchase price of your new house!

Great way to end what must have been your most expensive month ever!


----------



## Syenitic (Dec 1, 2013)

well done Rhys, looks beuatiful. Enjoy it/them.


----------



## GingerBen (Sep 7, 2017)

If I was wearing a hat I would tip it. Good work that set up looks and I'm sure is, stunning.


----------



## MildredM (Feb 13, 2017)

Seriously stunning







Congratulations, enjoy using both!


----------



## Thecatlinux (Mar 10, 2014)

Awesome set up dude , awesome


----------



## coffeechap (Apr 5, 2012)

Pleasure to meet @Rhys again and enjoyed the little tease. You will love that pairing


----------



## Jony (Sep 8, 2017)

I am now certain, we have a Black market Sub Forum.


----------



## Snakehips (Jun 2, 2015)

Fabulous kit Rhys. Enjoy!


----------



## fatboyslim (Sep 29, 2011)

and he prefers brewed


----------



## Stanic (Dec 12, 2015)

Oh boy, a winner setup


----------



## Rhys (Dec 21, 2014)

fatboyslim said:


> and he prefers brewed


Not touched brewed since.. The Mazzer is in the utility room









Must try a coffee shot, see how the M3 fairs..

Btw, the Versalab isn't stock.. It's been fiddled with by a bloke called Frank.. @Terranova which isn't a bad thing


----------



## lake_m (Feb 4, 2017)

Rhys said:


> View attachment 31291
> 
> 
> Time for a coffee I think. Be rude not to


Wow! It doesn't get much better than that.


----------



## Jony (Sep 8, 2017)

Yes it does! Trek Emonda SL8R Disc


----------



## johnealey (May 19, 2014)

Congrats @Rhys a well deserved set up, enjoy!

John


----------



## kennyboy993 (Jan 23, 2017)

Magnificent!

Congrats for having the balls to spend that much


----------



## hotmetal (Oct 31, 2013)

Legend! Glenn needs to get Photoshopping and give you a chrome badge for the blingiest setup on the forum (probably). Bet you are enjoying your coffee! Top job.


----------



## ronsil (Mar 8, 2012)

Great combo.

I didn't say anything but I knew the Grinder as soon as I saw the burrs. They looked so very familiar to me.

See its the re-engineered Versalab model as well.

Wonderful!!!!!


----------



## lake_m (Feb 4, 2017)

Jony said:


> Yes it does! Trek Emonda SL8R Disc


 I should've added 'for mere mortals' !!


----------



## Rhys (Dec 21, 2014)

ronsil said:


> Great combo.
> 
> I didn't say anything but I knew the Grinder as soon as I saw the burrs. They looked so very familiar to me.
> 
> ...


The burrs are a giveaway if you recognise the little radial channels going to the edge, other than that they are only a few mills more than SJ burrs (thought it might confuse a few lol)

It's @DavidBondy old grinder, though I don't think I'm mad enough to upgrade to a Titus yet







that would be pushing it a bit too far.. I think I've spent enough









Apparetly it was one of the worst Versalab M3's that Frank (Terranova) has seen for run-out, and has had a pocket emptying amount of work done to it.. Not as much or as customised as @Sharky M3, mine looks more stock. Though having to use a butchered plastic funnel to feed it has a subtle sense of irony about it









It certainly matches the Speedster very well, they really compliment each other.


----------



## DavidBondy (Aug 17, 2010)

Rhys said:


> It's @DavidBondy old grinder, though I don't think I'm mad enough to upgrade to a Titus yet
> 
> 
> 
> ...


Nobody would be stupid enough to spend the over three thousand US dollars on a grinder (including shipping, taxes, and duty) then a further thousand Euros (plus shipping!) having it pimped and *THEN* be *EVEN* more stupid enough to trade it for a Titus!

and all for what SWMBO says "is just a warm drink"!!

On a more serious note, I have a whole load of photos and videos which Frank took while he was modifying the M3 and a detailed summary of what he did for my thousand Euros ...

David


----------



## ronsil (Mar 8, 2012)

Great 'grinds'. The only problem I ever had was the delivery speed for multiple shots.

That's the reason I moved to an EK.


----------



## Rhys (Dec 21, 2014)

ronsil said:


> Great 'grinds'. The only problem I ever had was the delivery speed for multiple shots.
> 
> That's the reason I moved to an EK.


I seriously thought about an EK, after dumping the idea of a Mythos as they are no good for single dosing.

What put me off though, was the huge size (although I could live with one). In the end the VL came up in conversation with coffeechap on the phone (after talking about Mythos grinders) and my initial budget went out of the window









The difference being to me, was it's going to be either faff at the start (VL) or faff at the end (EK).

I preferred the idea of grinding straight into the portafilter/basket and doing a bit of distribution before tamping. It leaves my hands free to get on with the job while I can do something else (like steam some milk, or tidy up).

So far I've not been disappointed, and I've really enjoyed the results (even if the burrs are a bit small, and I said to myself, if I was getting another grinder they would have to be bigger burrs than the Major.. Burr size means bugger all sometimes..)


----------

